

Show HN: Solitaire made in Dart - efesak
http://dartsolitaire.com/

======
tvararu
I just realized how important it is that cards not only have their number (9,
3, K, etc) printed in the top-left but also an appropriate number of symbols
on the body of the card. My eyes seem to gloss over the cards and at first
glance I failed to notice that I could start by stacking some of them instead
of drawing 3 more.

I see the symbols are just unicode, so you could use some CSS absolute
positioning to create the different arrangements.

------
tbirdz
Presuming you are the author who submitted it: What was experience like using
Dart in this project? How do you think it would compare to using JavaScript to
implement a similar game?

